# Nigerian dwarf day 153



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi all, 
I have been scouring the threads and cannot seem to find a similar situation to ours. My ND Brie is confusing the heck out of me. She was bred on Dec 30th (driveway date, so I am sure of the bred date) putting her at 153. 

So on Monday she started having some random contractions, but no mucous, udder, and her ligs were tight. So I didn't worry too much.

Then similar on Wednesday with a little bigger udder, softer ligs, no mucous. Fairly strong contractions, then nothing.

Then nothing really until Monday except some strongish contractions. Udders bigger, ligs softer. Monday she gave a few half hearted attempts to push not like the big event, then nothing.

Then last night, I was sure that was it... Udder full, ligs gone, babies lower, contractions more regular but like 30 minutes apart. A few good pushes over the space of several hours. Still no mucous plug. Felt a slight nudge on her right side, so I believe the kid is viable.

All this time, she has been eating non stop, acting fine, doing normal preps or stuff like pawing, pushing against walls, biting at her belly. She is rubbing her belly on everything like crazy.

I called the vet first thing this am and he said to check her dilation. She was slightly dilated this am, a little more just now. Still no plug. Everything else the same. Contractions still random. I asked the vet to bring her in and he did not feel it was necessary. 

Soooo... I'm wondering if I am totally worried over nothing. I guess what really had me worried was the couple of hard pushes she had last night and how long contractions have been going on. 

This is her 2nd freshening, she kidded with no problems at 148 days last year. She isn't making any noise with any of this, just some soft grunts, which is how she is. Last year I could not believe how smooth she delivered because she contracted for a day, and barely made a peep when she delivered.

Please tell me this is normal ��


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I should add, the only thing different this year is she had a bad cough that didn't respond to ivermectin (in case of lungworms), or penicillin, but did go away with 5 days of biomycin. That finished up Sunday and cough is gone. Wondering if that threw things off


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she further dilated?


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she further dilated?


I checked at noon and again at 5, there was some further dilation, but she hasnt had many contractions today.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you give Banamine to sooth her cough?


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Did you give Banamine to sooth her cough?


No, just the Biomycin, if it happens again, I will try the Banamine too. Thankfully, she hasn't coughed since Sunday, I was worried she was going to prolapse from coughing. I gave her some oil of oregano and vetrx and that helped some too, seemed to clear her air passages some.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Just looked in on her, her ligs are tighter and kid(s) are moving around and look higher ???!?. I am going to find a different vet tomorrow and take her in. This is nuts!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Banamine shouldn't be used in late pregnancy because it can delay labor... That's why I wondered.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Banamine shouldn't be used in late pregnancy because it can delay labor... That's why I wondered.


Ok, good to know, thanks!


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, found a vet who would see her and she checked and did an ultrasound. She found two possibly three heartbeats but said the babies were small but active and none in the birth canal. No dilation, and doesn't appear to be in labor.

I asked if she thought it was possible that she didn't actually take in December but was bred (accidentally) to a buck we purchased in March. That was the first time since December that she could have been exposed to a buck. She said they look bigger than that and she looks farther along than that.

So, while it is still a mystery, at least I know she doesn't have a huge baby or a dead baby in there, which was my biggest fear. The vet thought she could deliver these without problems, whether they will survive being tiny I don't know. 

I would love to hear from someone who has been in this situation!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Were there any young buckling around in between those two dates that you thought were too young to breed? Or did she share a fence line with any other bucks?

It stinks not having an accurate due date but since you had great news based on the ultrasound then I wouldn't get too worried! Sounds like she is right on track for having a happy healthy birth. Be sure she continues to eat well and get exercise until it happens.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

No, we haven't had any bucks here before the one we got in March, just two wethers, and no goats within a few miles. For her December breeding we drove her to a breeder

Unless one of my wethers is fertile, but I never saw them attempt to breed the does. I guess anything is possible.

We are at day 155 now.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

If it means anything, all my girls were late this year - at least 2 days late, some three and another four whole days. I also had one with a very tiny little baby, one of four kids, and he's doing just fine.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Mean you post a picture of her udder?


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Here are some pics. Her udder didn't fill out until she was in hard labor last time.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmm looks like that udder has a lot of filling to do. I think she may be due from the second breeding.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Hmm looks like that udder has a lot of filling to do. I think she may be due from the second breeding.


Maybe! She was that size when she went into labor last year too


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

She has a pretty big bulge, almost a prolapse when she lies down. When she stands, it is slightly open and you can see pink flesh, nothing hanging out. I have been getting her to move around and things look normal again.

Both my does did this last year so I would say it's no big deal but they both did it within a few days of kidding. 

So if Brie was actually bred in March instead of December, then would she be prolapsing this early? A March breeding would mean early August due date and she already is as big now as when she kidded last year. If she was bred in December she is now at day 156

She is still eating, drinking, acting normal except uncomfortable. No prelabor behaviors that I can tell except avoiding me, maybe for taking her to the vet yesterday. No posting, gazing, pawing, etc. I have been giving her Nutridrench, B complex, and Probiotics every few days just to support her and since I don't know what is going on. I crushed up some tums in molasses/water to give her as a drench tonight. I figure it can't hurt, right?

I checked her Ketones, all good.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

We are at 158 days now and no change. Babies are still moving. 

If it turns out she was not bred in December, and really looks too far along to have been bred in March...

I am starting to wonder if one of my wethers bred her! I castrated them with burdizzo and I wonder if one of them didn't take. I know the failure rate is higher than banding. Anyway, everything is shriveled up (his sack is there, but about peanut size), but this one wether in particular acts bucky sometimes, tongue flapping, mounting, etc. At one time I commented to my husband that he had a bucky smell to him.

If he got her in her next heat, she would be due this weekend... And if he did, I'm wondering if there will be problems with the babies since he is from the same dam, different sires.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be fine. Sounds like the wether got her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Any update?


Thanks for asking!! She never kidded but is still very pregnant! It has been 3 weeks from the first due date so I'm watching her closely the next few days in case by some crazy chance my wether is fertile

I guess it's possible she wasn't bred until we got our buck in March but I can't imagine her being due in August!!


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

My wether who was castrated via Burdizzo...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

what a conundrum!


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

My buck who came here in March...


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry about the sideways pics. Here she is today.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I bet she kids the first week of August!


----------

